# FireBallKorea



## nichol4s

I've been watching your Instagram with eagle eyes looking forward to giving them a go, do you know what's coming in??


----------



## Scrim-1-

Hopefully it will be in very soon, seriously looking forward to getting my hands on some.


----------



## WHIZZER

I heard John say it hopefully will be before Xmas , fingers crossed next week


----------



## nichol4s

WHIZZER said:


> I heard John say it hopefully will be before Xmas , fingers crossed next week


Have you tried any whizzer I've heard the towels are amazing, and the foam looks great too. Looking forward to trying some myself..


----------



## WHIZZER

Steve8182 said:


> Have you tried any whizzer I've heard the towels are amazing, and the foam looks great too. Looking forward to trying some myself..


The drying towel is superb, I tried the foam today actually it's seems very very good and u don't need much per litre , different smells, and a hydrophobic snow foam as well !,,


----------



## nichol4s

WHIZZER said:


> The drying towel is superb, I tried the foam today actually it's seems very very good and u don't need much per litre , different smells, and a hydrophobic snow foam as well !,,


Thanks for the reply whizzer, I saw the hydrophobic foam on clean and shinys Instagram, think it's going to be quite big in 2016....


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Steve8182 said:


> I've been watching your Instagram with eagle eyes looking forward to giving them a go, do you know what's coming in??





Scrim-1- said:


> Hopefully it will be in very soon, seriously looking forward to getting my hands on some.


We should have some stock by then end of this week coming. Then we will have more stock in January.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Johnnyopolis said:


> We should have some stock by then end of this week coming. Then we will have more stock in January.
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Sweet looking forward to it, keen to know the pricing too as I haven't seen any prices for their range at all yet.


----------



## Blueberry

I've tried a few of their samples and yet to be disappointed. Looking forward to the full sized bottles appearing on line soon.


----------



## gammachan

I tried a fair few of the products and very good will hopefully do some reviews soon


----------



## nichol4s

Blueberry said:


> I've tried a few of their samples and yet to be disappointed. Looking forward to the full sized bottles appearing on line soon.


That's great to hear what have you tried? Did you get them from sample.this


----------



## nichol4s

gammachan said:


> I tried a fair few of the products and very good will hopefully do some reviews soon


Look forward to reading them, I've seen a few popping up on DW looks amazing so far


----------



## Blueberry

Steve8182 said:


> That's great to hear what have you tried? Did you get them from sample.this


Yes I did and also a few others from @mattrudd.

I've tried the shampoo, snow foam and the tire dressing. Still got others to use, when I can actually get out to clean the car.


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Scrim-1- said:


> Sweet looking forward to it, keen to know the pricing too as I haven't seen any prices for their range at all yet.


That will be being done this week along with some translation :lol:


----------



## nichol4s

Blueberry said:


> Yes I did and also a few others from @mattrudd.
> 
> I've tried the shampoo, snow foam and the tire dressing. Still got others to use, when I can actually get out to clean the car.


Great



Clean and Shiny said:


> That will be being done this week along with some translation :lol:


Looking forward to seeing it online, will you be having any offers on.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Blueberry said:


> I've tried a few of their samples and yet to be disappointed. Looking forward to the full sized bottles appearing on line soon.


what did you think of the tire dressing kerry? which one was it? how was the durability, thanx


----------



## Blueberry

OvEr_KiLL said:


> what did you think of the tire dressing kerry? which one was it? how was the durability, thanx


It was Ultimate Tire Coating Wax that I've used. Applied it last weekend. Gave a nice sheen to the tyre and despite all the rain, is lasting well.


----------



## Short1e

Any news on this?


----------



## Blueberry

It was late being shipped Laura so not arrived in the UK yet, I believe.


----------



## WHIZZER

I ll try and get an update today ....


----------



## Clean and Shiny

It's due to arrive anytime now. 

Once it does and we can get it unpacked we should be able to get it in the site for sale. As has been said there was a slight delay in shipping the first batch. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Danjc

Ordered the large drying towel and tyre wax, looking forward to trying them.


----------



## belly0Jelly

anyone know the difference between the snow foams, hydrophobic vs non-hydrophobic?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Danjc said:


> Ordered the large drying towel and tyre wax, looking forward to trying them.


Thanks for the order.


----------



## matt-rudd

belly0Jelly said:


> anyone know the difference between the snow foams, hydrophobic vs non-hydrophobic?


Ones a pre wash and the other is a post wash. Hydrophobic adds a hydrophobic layer on after you've washed the car you then snow foam it onto the car to give extra protection


----------



## Johnnyopolis

matt-rudd said:


> Ones a pre wash and the other is a post wash. Hydrophobic adds a hydrophobic layer on after you've washed the car you then snow foam it onto the car to give extra protection


That was better put than I did :thumb:

In the summer I would simply use the hydrophobic snow foam and rinse with purified water thus giving me a touch less wash and adding hydrophopic properties.


----------



## matt-rudd

Johnnyopolis said:


> That was better put than I did :thumb:
> 
> In the summer I would simply use the hydrophobic snow foam and rinse with purified water thus giving me a touch less wash and adding hydrophopic properties.


Straight to the point though :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Like the look of the drying towel. Tempted to place an order

Edit: Ordered the towel. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Just ordered a load of stuff. Will there be different products on the next shipment as well?


----------



## Clean and Shiny

J306TD said:


> Like the look of the drying towel. Tempted to place an order
> 
> Edit: Ordered the towel. Can't wait to try it out


Thanks J306 :thumb:



Zolasbackheel said:


> Just ordered a load of stuff. Will there be different products on the next shipment as well?


Thanks for the order.

We have got 95% of the range in stock now. We will be doing a boat order (this one was just so we could get some stock for xmas time) which will be here around the start of February. We will probably then get some of the more bulk bottles.

Is there something were missing you particularly want as I will try and get those items in too.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

Cheers. Keep seeing Nano coat which looks great. Am intrigued by the ultimate carnauba wax as well.


----------



## belly0Jelly

how about the 2m wide drying towel? on the boat?


----------



## Clean and Shiny

belly0Jelly said:


> how about the 2m wide drying towel? on the boat?


We have tended to find from experience that really big drying towels dont sell that well as they are just too big. Personally I wouldnt want to try and use a drying towel on my car that is taller than i am!

But that said is a 2m wide drying towel something that appeals to you? If it is its something we could consider on our next shipment.


----------



## Blueberry

Order placed


----------



## Danjc

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks for the order.


Rapid delivery, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Mines been delivered today too despite opting for free delivery, as I was in no rush. I'm saving opening until tomorrow. Great service Clean and Shiny


----------



## G6rrf

Just waiting on the 70x90 twist drying towels coming back in stock! Any Idea??


----------



## V9DPW

G6rrf said:


> Just waiting on the 70x90 twist drying towels coming back in stock! Any Idea??


Will be back in stock in a couple of weeks. We sold out in less than 3 days of them going live on the website.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Looking forward to trying these products out!


----------



## andyb_sv

Any idea on a rough delivery date for the next shipment, also do you have any of the Nano Coat on order? Looking at ordering a few Fireball products but a couple are out of stock.


----------



## belly0Jelly

I was told some stuff middle February with more when the sea freight arrives in April


----------



## Johnnyopolis

andyb_sv said:


> Any idea on a rough delivery date for the next shipment, also do you have any of the Nano Coat on order? Looking at ordering a few Fireball products but a couple are out of stock.


Hi Andy,

Next week to 10 days should see us restocking on towels etc and then April should see more stock and larger capacity bottles arriving, they have to come on an ocean freight shipment due to the weight. To keep the cost down we ship this way but the downside is it takes approx 60 days from us ordering from Fireball.


----------



## Warzie8

Hey.

Any idea when Fireball Hydrophobic Premium Active Snow Foam is back in stock?


----------



## belly0Jelly

Sometime in April it was when I checked last week, container is enroute


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Warzie8 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Any idea when Fireball Hydrophobic Premium Active Snow Foam is back in stock?





belly0Jelly said:


> Sometime in April it was when I checked last week, container is enroute


Its simply the weight of it and trying to keep the price down. We are trying to get items as quick as possible. I even thought about sticking Dave our warehouse guy on a plane with an empty suitcase for a couple of days (we woul d have given him a couple of kit kats to see him through food wise) to get some back quickly...


----------



## Warzie8

Can I put myself on a wait list?


----------



## lordlee

Still no sign of this product and its May??!!! Has the ship sunk? Have you already ordered the next three batches as this seems a ridiculous lead time. You also seem to have delisted it from your website?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

lordlee said:


> Still no sign of this product and its May??!!! Has the ship sunk? Have you already ordered the next three batches as this seems a ridiculous lead time. You also seem to have delisted it from your website?


Hi Lordlee.

No, the ship is fine as far as I know  there is a lot of product coming. But there were issues that had to be resolved before the order was on its way and I believe that's sorted now.

We have removed items from our website that our out of stock but they will all be back soon


----------



## Scrim-1-

Any updates on stock yet?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Scrim-1- said:


> Any updates on stock yet?


2 weeks away I am told and we should have stock


----------

